# Can't Connect my Canon Pixma printer to Macbook Pro



## Pineapple262 (Feb 23, 2020)

I have had the printer for a couple of years, and it was working fine, but for the last few months it has been touch and go if it will connect to my laptop (Mac). 

Now it has stopped connecting all together.

I have downloaded the driver for Canon Pixma MG 3051 from Canon website, but it just says it's downloaded and then doesn't give me an option to run. Printer is visible on my list but says 'not responding', so definitely not connected. 

I have just updated the operating system on my mac which was overdue - but printer had stopped working before this. I don't know how to find old installation files to erase them all.

I hope you can help, I have assignments I need to print urgently, thank you


----------



## brooklynboy (Jul 11, 2005)

which version did you update to?


----------



## Pineapple262 (Feb 23, 2020)

brooklynboy said:


> which version did you update to?


Security Update 2019-005
Version 10.12.6

That's all it says ??


----------



## brooklynboy (Jul 11, 2005)

OS 10.12 is Sierra. Did you download the correct drivers from Canon? Look in your download folder. If it's there, click on the file and open it.

Open System Preferences and click on Printers. If the Canon printer is there. Click on the printer and then click on the "-" on the bottom left. This will remove the printer. Reboot to clear the cache. Open System Preferences. click on Printers and then click on the "+" on the bottom left. This will add the Canon. You should see a box asking if you have the drivers or do you want to use the MAC generic drivers. At this point, type in the location of the downloaded printer files. The software should find the files , load them and you should be ready to print.
Good Luck


----------



## Pineapple262 (Feb 23, 2020)

brooklynboy said:


> OS 10.12 is Sierra. Did you download the correct drivers from Canon? Look in your download folder. If it's there, click on the file and open it.
> 
> Open System Preferences and click on Printers. If the Canon printer is there. Click on the printer and then click on the "-" on the bottom left. This will remove the printer. Reboot to clear the cache. Open System Preferences. click on Printers and then click on the "+" on the bottom left. This will add the Canon. You should see a box asking if you have the drivers or do you want to use the MAC generic drivers. At this point, type in the location of the downloaded printer files. The software should find the files , load them and you should be ready to print.
> Good Luck


Thank you! I did remove the printer and try to add it again - but I get the message 'Unable to verify the printer on your network -
Unable to connect to 'Canon MG3000 series._ipps._tcp.local.' due to an error. Would you still like to create the printer?'

Also, I can find the 'Canon MG3000 series printer driver Installation program'
- When I open this it takes me through 2 or 3 steps which take under a minute, and then says 'the installation was succesful' - and the next option is to close the window 
- and then nothing happens??!

I'm not sure what to try? Thank you


----------



## brooklynboy (Jul 11, 2005)

See if this helps:


Make sure printer is turned on.
Press and hold Wi-Fi button and release it when Wi-Fi lamp flashes.
Press Color button.
Press Wi-Fi button once.
Press Color button or Black button. The printer enters Easy wireless connect mode.
 The hardest part is getting the MAC to "See" the printer on the network. Make sure you have the printer logged onto the network.


----------

